# Dent Removal



## Alexrvf (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi all im looking for someone who does dent removal its about 6 car park dings nothing major just annoying the ****e out of me ! if you know anyone could you let me know cheers im in South wales


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

hi ive noticed your other post , id get the dents done first then the detail


----------



## Alexrvf (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for the advice mate. will do


----------

